
Ask HN: Is HomeKit Effectively Dead? - caseyf7
HomeKit was released in 2014 and has made surprisingly little progress. Apple execs surely are not automating their homes with it. Is it time to accept it will be another ignored area within Apple (like the Contacts app)?
======
fetus8
[https://ww.9to5mac.com/2019/11/27/apple-lists-the-cameras-
an...](https://ww.9to5mac.com/2019/11/27/apple-lists-the-cameras-and-routers-
that-will-be-compatible-with-the-latest-homekit-features/#)

[https://9to5mac.com/2020/01/05/ikea-smart-blinds-homekit-
sir...](https://9to5mac.com/2020/01/05/ikea-smart-blinds-homekit-siri/)

[https://9to5mac.com/2020/01/07/eve-cam/](https://9to5mac.com/2020/01/07/eve-
cam/)

What exactly makes you think it's dead? Seems like it's being supported by a
variety of 3rd parties, and new technologies are being integrated into the
environment. Routers are coming with HomeKit support now too.

------
mtmail
> Apple execs surely are not automating their homes with it.

Is this a wild guess or based on reporting?

